# gordon county want to lease land



## headhunter30-06 (Nov 19, 2009)

looking for some private owned land to lease for deer hunting in gordon county ,ga i live in resaca so something in that part of the county would be even better but would look at any land in gordon and south murrray county I have experiance around horses and live stock so i if your property has animals on it thats not a problem i can supply you with several personal references would also be willing to assist with work needed around farm land such as fence or gate repairs and things of that nature call mike rutledge at cell#770-842-4217


----------



## tnbrute (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck. I moved to Calhoun last year and have been looking with no results. I moved from Tennessee where we had a club with 19,000 acres and now I hunt around town. There seems to be alot of property around but no one is willing to let you hunt. If you have any luck let me know.


----------



## burdy (Dec 1, 2009)

Just moved to Plainville, and Im also looking for some land to Deer/Turkey hunt as well as possibly do some bird hunting/shorthair pointer training. I have 18 acres myself, but thats kinda of like fish in a barrel.


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 4, 2009)

i have a few clubs that have contacted me that i looked into just didnt like some of their rules so im still looking for land i think something will come available


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Jan 28, 2010)

just an update im still looking for land to lease anyone know about any please let me know


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.northgeorgiahunting.com/


----------

